# Remington 870 Super Mag SPS-T



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

This is a cool gun. Awesome for Turkeys or close range predator hunting. Handles 2 3/4" to 3 1/2" shells. Works flawlessly and is in good condition, just a little camo wear in the usual places. Thumbhole grip, sling, recoil pad, truglo fiberoptic rifle sights, turkey choke and truglo adjustable choke.

Priced reduced to $330 without the adjustable choke, $360 with it. Sells for around $550 new.








[/URL]IMG_1296 by gappchris, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_1299 by gappchris, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_1300 by gappchris, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]image by gappchris, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Bump for a price reduction.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll buy it. How can I get in touch with you?


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Check your board messages.


The gun is sold.


----------

